# Reading the Westminster Standards in 30 Days



## Hamalas (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi guys, I'm starting a new video series on Youtube during the shut-down to read through the Westminster Standards in 30 days. Here's the video I recorded yesterday explaining what I'm doing and why: 






And here is the first Westminster Reading:






If you want to follow along, feel free to subscribe to my channel so you get the new videos as they come out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 13, 2020)

I've created a playlist that I'm adding to each day as I record: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLxz4jA2HOPZ1hndpaXNbJknor5Ny-_zf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathco (Apr 13, 2020)

Awesome Ben, I just subscribed. Looking forward to getting caught up and listening!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

